
Scribd has made something that people want - JMiao

======
JMiao
I've seen at least 2 Scribd-hosted docs earning popularity on Digg over the
past 3 days. Crazy because Scribd went live not too long ago and I distinctly
remember a lot of people questioning its use case.

~~~
amichail
Try comparing its traffic with reddit on alexa.

~~~
dougw
Interesting.

For the lazy among us:
[http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details?site0=scribd.com&site1;=reddit.com&y;=r&z;=1&h;=300&w;=500⦥=6m&size;=Medium&url;=reddit.com](http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details?site0=scribd.com&site1=reddit.com&y=r&z=1&h=300&w=500&range=6m&size=Medium&url=reddit.com)

~~~
staunch
<http://snapshot.compete.com/reddit.com+scribd.com>

This seems more likely to be the reality. Alexa is pretty broken.

~~~
dougw
Yes, it is. Reddit sure has a nice, strong looking curve.

~~~
JMiao
I think it helps to note that Reddit didn't launch a few weeks ago.

~~~
dougw
I wasn't implying anything about Scribd's growth. Just commenting on the
obvious, continued growth of Reddit.

